# looking for a bar on Zakintos or creete



## Adrm (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking for a family business that can be run also in winter 
Waiting your messages
Thanks


----------



## Adrm (Sep 18, 2009)

Found it ..In November I'll move to Zante ..


----------



## rob.gill (Oct 5, 2009)

*good luck!*



Adrm said:


> Looking for a family business that can be run also in winter
> Waiting your messages
> Thanks


Good luck with your new venture


----------



## mudina (Oct 13, 2009)

good luck


----------

